# Saskatraz queen ????



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Any info on these ???


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have never heard of them. Bet they wave the maple leaf flag with that name.

 Al


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

alleyyooper said:


> I have never heard of them. Bet they wave the maple leaf flag with that name.
> 
> Al



They are. Yet Alverez in California has had them for some years and they are selling big time. Sound like they have some good qualities about them. I'm waiting to see what happens with them and how future generations hold up.


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

I saw those as well lappes has them for sale $41 plus shipping buy 3free shipping, they are supposed to be varroa resistant etc. Could you make a split from a current italaian hive and requeen with one of those? Or would you need a whole package of the same race bee?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You could split a hive of any breed and use those to be the queen. Just place the queen cage in the split and let the workers release her.


 Al


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Well I ordered one yesterday. It should be here by end of next week. I’ll keep ya posted. It was $45 marked and $12 shipping


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

I got my sazktraz queen in troducedher to a small split withcapped brood etc. they released her and she is outandlaying as I saw her ndzome small larvae when I checked her yesterday it looked like the brood gave the split hadhtched out as there were a lot of bees I moved them into a 10 frame today with a feeder. So far so good. Ordering the marked queen was a good move as my son spotted her in the transfer to the bigger box


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Just an update that saw queen is doing well the split I added her to has grown a lot and she is doing good


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

RonTgottagoat said:


> Just an update that saw queen is doing well the split I added her to has grown a lot and she is doing good


Might want to make a few queens off her.


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

I was thinking that too ed but when? She hasn't been in too long right around June 2 when would it be ok to try? And how?


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Best to try during flow. More royal jelly. This fall early in flow. I will help and show you how. We will make a strong queen less hive and they will do it for us. We could try now but best then. Easy and fun


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Sounds good ed. Let me know when you think the time is that be cool


----------

